# Stock oil pumps & n1 oil pumps



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Quick question here, I'm torn between two fantastic r32s. My intentions are to heavily track my next car. Both are running the above oil pumps. I've read enough to know that both can cause problems with oil starvation. 
One of the cars is busting my budget badly but I know its in perfect condition but still has the stock oil pump. What is the rough cost to fit an oil pump ? 
The other car is heavily modified, forged, the lot but on an n1 pump that I would want to change asap. Is it really needed ?

Thanks

Ps with respect to the two sellers I wont mention the cars.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Changing an oil pump is an engine out job really, so a fair few quid. If you keep the revs sensible (read: stock) then you shouldn't have any real problems I wouldn't have thought.

Oil pumps themselves don't cause oil starvation BTW.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

hhmm engine out job  both are perfectly capable for track use ?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

There's plenty of people who do use stock/N1 pump equipped cars on track with no issues- I'm sure someone with more experience will pipe up.

With a standard or N1 pump it's important to keep the revs in check as it's revs that will kill an oil pump, not power. 

Oil starvation is a different matter to the oil pump.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

So stay below 7000rpm on a stock engine. The other is quite modified, forged pistons, rods, hks cams I believe. I will need to checked how its mapped then


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

7k is a good, sensible, safe limit (on either of the engines)


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Jags for the info


----------

